# Vernon Kay deadlift 200kg+



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

On my way to the gym on saturday morning I had the radio on and heard Vernon say he could deadlift 230 / 240kg. Pretty good going I thought as he's a streak of ****! Then I remembered hearing him saying last year he ran up Snowdon with some marines, the guy must take his training pretty seriously.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

that would be impressive if true deffo


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

I would need video evidence to believe that lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

same here lol

I call bullshyte


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

he always bangs on about being fit and sporty on the radio and bigging himself up


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Vid or he's a lying cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JM said:


> I would need video evidence to believe that lol


x2

and even ifg there is video evidence i still wouldnt believe it


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

he must be full of it,wonder if he is on the good stuff


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Which is it 230kg or 240kg? there is a fcuk load of a difference between the two. Doubt he can pull either. If you deadlift, you don't say, "230 or 240", if you are at those weights, you know exactly what you can pull...he probably jerked and yanked 200kg up is all...form was probably sh1t, he looks like a [email protected]


You doughnut he didnt get it off the floor he just rolled across the gym and claimed a pb


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Woul love to see that bt isn't he doing some kind of American football training


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> he looks like a [email protected]


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Googled it, one of his tweets

"@RBPTSpecialists: @TEAMJDPT @OfficialVernonK @RHamWilliams I hope the Christmas dead lift is 200kg" You boys need to catch up

gets trained by these boys www.jdpersonaltraining.co.uk/


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd love to **** his wife.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rekless said:


> Googled it, one of his tweets
> 
> "@RBPTSpecialists: @TEAMJDPT @OfficialVernonK @RHamWilliams I hope the Christmas dead lift is 200kg" You boys need to catch up
> 
> gets trained by these boys www.jdpersonaltraining.co.uk/


Dont belive you

Embed it or its still bs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'd love to **** his wife.


Quoted for truth!!!


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be surprised if he could get 240lb up, He's about 6' 5" and 10st!!! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

200kg os more believable, big difference on 200kg and 240kg

at them levels 10kg feels like 30k lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I see this guy often and when I say he's skinny he looks wrong, he's also very very tall, I can't see him doing this at all, think he's been hanging round no carbs too much


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'd love to **** his wife.


X3! :beer:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatmatt79 said:


> I'd be surprised if he could get 240lb up, He's about 6' 5" and 10st!!! :lol:


a lad I know had world record at 310kg at under 12 stone

another lad cometing yesterday smashed a 320kg dead at 80 kg and junuor

strength training has very little to do with size mate


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

he is obviously telling the truth.. he is proper hench!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

NoKay.

I want to see him dead lift 200kg with UK-M across his **** cheeks.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i heard peter crouch could squat 10kg :whistling:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

gazza can front squat 300kg


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Les Denis can bench 300kg!!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rowan Atkinson can squat 500kg.....beast.


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> a lad I know had world record at 310kg at under 12 stone
> 
> another lad cometing yesterday smashed a 320kg dead at 80 kg and junuor
> 
> strength training has very little to do with size mate


Yeah, I'm finding this out. I'm quite big and thought I was pretty strong till I joined here. Turns out I'm actually a pussy!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

I still call BS tho.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

The ghost of xmas past can take ten ml in one shot,eat six chickens a day and shoulder press 100kg...legend


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> i heard peter crouch could squat 10kg :whistling:


Thats 10kg more then that skinny cnut Sureno pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> The ghost of Surenos past can take ten ml in one shot, blend six chickens a day and shoulder press 10kg...******


Fixed


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kay would snap like a twig if he deads 240kg....im with Breda...cvnt probably rolled it on the floor and got it up by 1" and claimed it as a lift :lol:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I reckon he's lying. I bet he hate's training and loves to get high whilst playing blues guitar.


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Dynamo Magician benching 155kg.

Mind over matter.

(My 1st post - yay!!)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the radio is full of these pish talking fuk heads.that fat cnut Chris Moyles would get a boot on the fukng sack for being a fat sweaty double chinned self promoting unfunny [email protected]

As for Vermin Gay, he couldn't pull the skin off a fuking rice pudding the skinny fuker lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i listen to Radio Wyvern and Brecon now because Moyles makes me have murderous thoughts


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2681429 said:


> i listen to Radio Wyvern and Brecon now because Moyles makes me have murderous thoughts


You sure that ain't the term mate


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i listen to Radio Wyvern and Brecon now because Moyles makes me have murderous thoughts


He reminds me of my uncle a fat low life cnut who gets on evryones nerves


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> You sure that ain't the term mate


TREN you thick cnut lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> He reminds me of my uncle a fat low life cnut who gets on evryones nerves


he makes me spue fuking carrots.....AAAAArrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He's saying in that tweet that he's hoping to lift 200kg at christmas.

I'm hoping to lift 200kg by then too but you can bet your left boll0ck i won't be!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> He's saying in that tweet that he's hoping to lift 200kg at christmas.
> 
> I'm hoping to lift 200kg by then too but you can bet your left boll0ck i won't be!


i'm hoping to fuk the womans Californian Volleyball team by fuking teatime lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ayone get a pic of kays misses then, see if i'd spin one off on her chin


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Would, twice!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh i'd leave her looking like an rucksak bomber in the Muller factory lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Elbabbo said:


> On my way to the gym on saturday morning I had the radio on and heard Vernon say he could deadlift 230 / 240kg. Pretty good going I thought as he's a streak of ****! Then I remembered hearing him saying last year he ran up Snowdon with some marines, the guy must take his training pretty seriously.


Vernon's brushed himself up now and got a haircut but previously had an mullet so i'm guessing that maybe he used his hair to lift the reported 230-240 kg.

Lets look at how strong hair can be.






And it's reported that the undisputed "King of mullets" Pat Sharp pulled 2 jumbos with his which sounds ridiculous but you only have to take a nano second look at the mighty specimen he grew to know that there is superhumanlike magic gushing from each magnificent follicle.

If you only have one New Years resolutions this year then let it be that you're blessed with a mullet like pats.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2681439 said:


> TREN you thick cnut lol


Fcuk off I'm on my phone lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Fcuk off I'm on my phone lol


lol x


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ive just looked at some pics of vernon kay,

having taken into account his build, how long he has trained, the fact that he has the lifestyle that allows him to train when ever he wants with good coaches and eat a 100% spot on diet i have come to the conclusion that i would also fcuk his wife.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Elbabbo said:


> On my way to the gym on saturday morning I had the radio on and heard Vernon say he could deadlift 230 / 240kg. Pretty good going I thought as he's a streak of ****! Then I remembered hearing him saying last year he ran up Snowdon with some marines, the guy must take his training pretty seriously.


Hi Vernon!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah IF he watched his macros and upped the protein to the magic 1000G ED like Kai lol - I'd do her up the bum


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

lanky streak of piss he prob meant 240LBS..id **** his wife up the arse


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Id say its like the guy in the pub who can bench 120 but really it 70. He's probably deadlifting 170


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Afghan said:


> lanky streak of piss he prob meant 240LBS..id **** his wife up the arse


id take the sloppy seconds after you'd fcuked her up the ****. Fcuk how about I just join in. One in the pink one in the stink? what you say? Long as our swords dont touch its not gay


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

wee-chris said:


> Id say its like the guy in the pub who can bench 120 but really it 70. He's probably deadlifting 170


yeah yea yeah BU - would you shag his wife til her wellies were full of your combind sweat?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

wee-chris said:


> id take the sloppy seconds after you'd fcuked her up the ****. Fcuk how about I just join in. One in the pink one in the stink? what you say? Long as our swords dont touch its not gay


understood lol you could give him a ghost [email protected] - grabbing his tool through her @rse waLL LOL


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

uriel can do her in the mouth aswell...someone tweet this to the beanpole ****er


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Lets just gangbang the fcuk out of her. Leave her crying in the corner wondering what the just happened....... Im away for a ****


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tweet this tread to him lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Some how i dont think he'll be very happy with the way we've been speaking about his dead lift


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well a bit late for a semi serious post but... it's very feasible that he could deadlift 230-240 kg (although I agree with the point that he should know EXACTLY lol)

dont know why people seem to think its a great DL its mediocre


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he`s all mouth...n teeth


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Erm no it's not. It's like people throwing around 300lbs as a bench on forums when you see someone perform it properly without an upright rowing spotter once every few months at most.

It's not rare to see, and it's not freakish but a 200kg plus deadlift certainly isn't mediocre.


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

I should have said in my original post it was me who couldn't remember what he lifted it was either 230 or 240kg. Que flaming...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Either way still a good lift for a guy over 6'2 who frankly looks like he's a regular at circuit training and tennis not heavy lifting. Don't believe it though, my guess is he's used some mega hi tech machine that has "translated" the force he put in to a 230kg deadlift, or some such **** lol.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

gazh1983 said:


> Erm no it's not. It's like people throwing around 300lbs as a bench on forums when you see someone perform it properly without an upright rowing spotter once every few months at most.
> 
> It's not rare to see, and it's not freakish but a 200kg plus deadlift certainly isn't mediocre.


300lb bench is much easier than a 240kg deadlift IMO, esp raw.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

id love to do a poo in his face. << dont tell him i said that


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I heard it on the radio and he said it was 230kg, not 240kg. Sounded serious, was boasting(quite rightly) about it.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I happen to be friends with Vernon, and I'm sat with him right now. He said he understands the banter and it's ok and his PB is actually 242.5kg now, natural.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> I happen to be friends with Vernon, and I'm sat with him right now. He said he understands the banter and it's ok and his PB is actually 242.5kg now, natural.


prove it. photos of his lovely wifes held open vagina. now


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BlitzAcez said:


> I happen to be friends with Vernon, and I'm sat with him right now. He said he understands the banter and it's ok and his PB is actually 242.5kg now, natural.


Could you ask him if me and him could tag team his wife whilst uriel records the whole thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Asked the question and got this as a reply "I dont need to prove anything to anyone when it comes to the gym!! You worry about yourself and let others get on with it!"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Asked the question and got this as a reply "I dont need to prove anything to anyone when it comes to the gym!! You worry about yourself and let others get on with it!"


fuk I simply dont believe the skinny boltoneze toothy hairball has 2 firends that can use a pc lol

Pics of his misses blooter or you are full of poo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol....code speak for "I lifted fuk all near wat i said i did"

Dont mouth of on the radio bout your lifts chum if you cant back it up then


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

If he lifted 230kg then good on him. He has the right trainers. Why would you lie about it on national radio. Lot of jelly people on here it sounds like


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

i'd like to drop kick that bullsh1tting lanky cnut right in the face whilst wearing my ice skates


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep highly suspicious that spindly cnut could lift 130 let alone 230 or 240


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

luther1 said:


> i'd like to drop kick that bullsh1tting lanky cnut right in the face whilst wearing my ice skates


Your usual measured response Luth!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with Rolla. I am 6ft and trained for around 6months and got up to a 200kg deadlift so i guess 230kg is possible.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rolla said:


> If he lifted 230kg then good on him. He has the right trainers. Why would you lie about it on national radio. Lot of jelly people on here it sounds like


jelly? I honestly couldn't give a monkeys fuk if he lifted the entire gym bro...but he didnt lol

he soft as fuk looking and about 12 stone - ???


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah IF he watched his macros and upped the protein to the magic 1000G ED like Kai lol - I'd do her up the bum


^^^^^^^

ROFL!

To be honest I'm not jealous of him if can do 230kg 1x and probs easy 150/160 10x and he likes like he does I'd be ****ed.

that means to get any decent body he have to deadlift about 500kg for th 10  LOL!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't see how it's that hard to believe.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

200kg+? I weigh 170lb and I cant deadlift 200kg so I think someone may be telling fibs


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Don't see how it's that hard to believe.


He looks about as sporty as a banana... Its not like he skinny and completly ripped..

PLus ulitmatly people who are very strong at dealifts/squats have fairly short heigth or limbs per ratio to there heigth (generally) and he's a laky streak of **** as mentioned before

If he can do its very good for his ermm well "look" but i feel personally sorry for him all that weigth he can move and look at him


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

luther1 said:


> i'd like to drop kick that bullsh1tting lanky cnut right in the face whilst wearing my ice skates


lol'd fkin hard when i read that PMSL

C.Hill is in the Vermin Gay fan club i think


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

But he runs with a weighted vest. Surely it must be true. Look at those arms


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> M8, based on your avi, I wouldn't be callling others people jelly...also, looing at Kay, you can clearly tell he is not capable of pulling 230kg...and again, if you do pull that amount of weight, you know exactly what it is, not "around abouts this much"...he is a liar, plain and simple. He can't deadlift 230kg. He is full of sh1t.


Was tempted to say it looks like he has saggy 80 yr old woman titties for pecs but i didnt


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> 200kg+? I weigh 170lb and I cant deadlift 200kg so I think someone may be telling fibs


oh well in that case it must be impossible then......basing it on that,i am 235 and i cant deadlift 230kg,obv no one else on the planet at my weight must be able to either :lol:

i dont see whats so hard to believe about the guy doing this,i know one young lad in my gym,he is 20 years old,total natty,about 6'4" and very similar physique as Vernon, i watched him rep out 180kg for ten easy reps,its got fuk all to do with how big you are,lot of guys in this thread using their own shortcomings to judge by looks of it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> He couldn't even say what his 1rpm was, just a cocky, 230-240kg...wtf? And sorry weeman, but one of the best current powerlifters in Scotland 1rpm deadlift is 250kg raw @ 82kg bodyweight...you're telling me this [email protected] stain comes close to that...lol..


he didnt say it was 230-240,the OP has already come in and stated it was his mistake as he couldnt remember the figure.....

And yes i am telling you that i do believe it,did you not just read my post about the guy in my gym?one of my good mates deadlifted raw 255kg at 87kg,Mark Felix was the judge on the day to witness this also,have also watched the boy nail over 300kg in the gym,tbh we have all told him he should compete at it as he prob lb for lb one of the strongest deadlifters in scotland.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

apart from all this,why is everyone hating on the guy so badly??? confused.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

weeman said:


> oh well in that case it must be impossible then......basing it on that,i am 235 and i cant deadlift 230kg,obv no one else on the planet at my weight must be able to either :lol:
> 
> i dont see whats so hard to believe about the guy doing this,i know one young lad in my gym,he is 20 years old,total natty,about 6'4" and very similar physique as Vernon, i watched him rep out 180kg for ten easy reps,its got fuk all to do with how big you are,lot of guys in this thread using their own shortcomings to judge by looks of it


The point I'm getting at is he aint no Bruce Lee and the only dudes I know who can deadlift that amount are over 200lbs and using. He looks pretty much the same size as my bro and he is a pretty strong lil boxer who can only deadlift about 80kg but punch real hard. No ones hating, just no one aint believing.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

weeman:2681921 said:


> apart from all this,why is everyone hating on the guy so badly??? confused.


Have you not seen his Mrs... She's fit and none of us are fcuking anything of that calibre therefore hes a cnut


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I aint hating on him, I agree that its possible only because i am 200lbs and got a pb of 200kg raw deadlift naturally. Oh and the 200lbs is prob around 20% bf so i aint no athlete


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im still lol'ng at luthers post id have it as a sig if i was gold :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

weeman said:


> apart from all this,why is everyone hating on the guy so badly??? confused.


Jealousy pal 

Yeah I agree the geezer comes across as a díck, but that aside, there's a bloke in my gym deadlifting 215kg at 78kg, some people are naturally very strong, to completely dismiss an achievement like that is very narrow minded and misguided.

I heard him say 230kg on the radio, not 230-240 or 'somewhere around that', 230.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Afghan said:


> lol'd fkin hard when i read that PMSL
> 
> C.Hill is in the Vermin Gay fan club i think


When your deadlifts high enough maybe you can join son


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Is this going to be another Jodie Marsh thread? I wonder how long till V.Kay opens a uk muscle account???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> The point I'm getting at is he aint no Bruce Lee and the only dudes I know who can deadlift that amount are over 200lbs and using. He looks pretty much the same size as my bro and he is a pretty strong lil boxer who can only deadlift about 80kg but punch real hard. No ones hating, just no one aint believing.


so your basing it on your own little goldfish bowl? mate my mrs at a bodyweight of 52kg(114lbs) deadlifted 125kg(275lbs) ffs and that was after only 3 weeks of training lol

and there are tonnes of people hating in the thread lol just read back thru it!


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

who cares if he can or cant.....

back to the more important topic, his missus.

Id suck the farts out of her ****


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

listen - i will be totally honest - i quite like VK, he's pretty funny and seems a down to earth guy.

I have no axe to grind, no hating here.

BUT I train in gyms all over the world and seeing the shape of trainers that pull 5 or 6 plates a side....??? They dont look like VK, NONE of them....

I think if you are pulling a reasonable weight like that in your training and you say that a skinny fat man with arms like a fuking teenage girl is pulling that weight - you are doing yourself a disservice.

He made a call in the public arena of radio and i'm stating my iopinion that I think he's bull****ting, why is that a problem

for anyone lol

His wife can take a jobbie right on my lips btw


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I'm not jealous, as I have proof of a 220kg deadlift that went up easy, and I can deadlift 230kg (I'm on a deload at the moment, and am on DNP, but I'll have it up soon enough again)...but this guy can't deadlift 230kg. He is a liar. I'm not jealous, I just don't like liars. He insults the rest of us that actually work very hard to pull that much weight. He is 6'4" 80kg, and to top it of has the muscular definition of my sister. Sorry, he is a liar. And it winds me up, I admit.


That's like everyone calling you a liar EB for your 230 lift(well done by the way ), how can you just dismiss it?

Don't judge a book by it's cover and all that.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

weeman said:


> so your basing it on your own little goldfish bowl? mate my mrs at a bodyweight of 52kg(114lbs) deadlifted 125kg(275lbs) ffs and that was after only 3 weeks of training lol
> 
> and there are tonnes of people hating in the thread lol just read back thru it!


No just simply my own opinion. Man doesnt even look like a bodybuilder in any shape of form. Comparing your Mrs to him is your little goldfish bowl And for someone at that weight to lift 125kg after 3 weeks seems like porkys to me mate.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

back on topic

reckon id lick her hole before i went in instead of using lube


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Afghan said:


> back on topic
> 
> reckon id lick her hole before i went in instead of using lube


id lick her hole after you AND uriel had been in.

Im with Empire Boy here.

Im going to tweet him this link and get him to show proof. Lanky lying fcuker


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

It's known to be "sad" to lie in a public forum of any kind and we shouldn't let people get away with it for many reasons, what reasons are there bet theres loads, im just to tired to think.

Maybe were onto something here, maybe he lied all the way to the top and that's how he got such a girl?  this thread could have repercussions for his whoel life now! omg.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'd just spit on her winker before pleasuring her ears off lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

wee-chris said:


> id lick her hole after you AND uriel had been in.
> 
> Im with Empire Boy here.
> 
> Im going to tweet him this link and get him to show proof. Lanky lying fcuker


thats kinky mate, at least you know there wont be cum stains after Uriel goes in as hes a dirty old steroid freak


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

He was on Allan Carr chatty man the other week and Allan Carr says 'you're looking buff have you been working out?' ... i just sorta thought, really? Still looks like he'd be good for growing beans on myself lol

But not saying whether i believe or not. Some people just are naturally good at deadlift and can pull big weights without looking like they should be able to


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> No just simply my own opinion. Man doesnt even look like a bodybuilder in any shape of form. Comparing your Mrs to him is your little goldfish bowl And for someone at that weight to lift 125kg after 3 weeks seems like porkys to me mate.


ok so you can call me out on that,bare with me,she posts on here also,you wont remember us as you are a newbie,i'll go upload the vid of her deadlifting 100kg in her second week of training,obv i cant prove how long she been trainging but the longer standing members on here who do remember us will know i aint one for talking sh1t.

btw the 'Comparing your Mrs to him is your little goldfish bow...' has to be one of the most teenage comebacks i have heard pmsl my own goldfish bowl stretches from the very bottom rung amateur bbers in the sport thru to ifbb pro's,some of the worlds strongest men and women,so yeah,its a pretty fkn big goldfish bowl pmsl

please dont feel inadequate when you see that my mrs is more muscular than you too dude


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Let's keep in on topic fellas.... Any more pics of his Mrs


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Google veron kay deadlift and look what comes up first..................... ahahah


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mickeyc you Fcuked up bro


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> M8, based on your avi, I wouldn't be callling other people jelly...also, looing at Kay, you can clearly tell he is not capable of pulling 230kg...and again, if you do pull that amount of weight, you know exactly what it is, not "around abouts this much"...he is a liar, plain and simple. He can't deadlift 230kg. He is full of sh1t.


  getting personal

you have a bad attitude. things arent going your way just insult someone or put them down. i came up from 71kg to 105kg bodyweight at 6ft 3", so i have my avi becuase im *personally* proud of where i am naturally (i dont really care if you are or not). tonight i smashed my PB on db shoulder press @ 42.5kg X7 each hand, but i suppose i shouldnt be happy about that either becuase somebody out there can lift more :no:

all i was saying is that people are so quick to put others down insisting they are alpha and your a great example. personally i belive VK lifting 230kg, why would he have to lie. if it was on his trainers tweet feed theyd call him out becuase its not in their interests either.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

their is a kind of bullsh1tting clique of pretend trainers on radio 1 with moyles et al...I seem to remember them saying andy peters is a strong ****er that could lift like fuk too....

I think they are all talking sh1te but hey ho - i wont lose a seconds sleep over it lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

wee-chris:2682031 said:


> Google veron kay deadlift and look what comes up first..................... ahahah


He's got some size on him I can't see why people are doubting it :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Empire [URL=Boy:2682044]Boy:2682044[/URL] said:


> View attachment 69456


BOOM!! Lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> ok so you can call me out on that,bare with me,she posts on here also,you wont remember us as you are a newbie,i'll go upload the vid of her deadlifting 100kg in her second week of training,obv i cant prove how long she been trainging but the longer standing members on here who do remember us will know i aint one for talking sh1t.
> 
> btw the 'Comparing your Mrs to him is your little goldfish bow...' has to be one of the most teenage comebacks i have heard pmsl my own goldfish bowl stretches from the very bottom rung amateur bbers in the sport thru to ifbb pro's,some of the worlds strongest men and women,so yeah,its a pretty fkn big goldfish bowl pmsl
> 
> please dont feel inadequate when you see that my mrs is more muscular than you too dude


i am shocked you think he can pull it mate with your experience. but your opinion is very qualified (still sh1t imo though lol)

TBF ser is not entirely natty??? strong looking lady though lol.

Nice to see you around here - i'd like to say pass my regards on to all the pr1cks on TM but err - i wont lol


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

weeman said:


> ok so you can call me out on that,bare with me,she posts on here also,you wont remember us as you are a newbie,i'll go upload the vid of her deadlifting 100kg in her second week of training,obv i cant prove how long she been trainging but the longer standing members on here who do remember us will know i aint one for talking sh1t.
> 
> btw the 'Comparing your Mrs to him is your little goldfish bow...' has to be one of the most teenage comebacks i have heard pmsl my own goldfish bowl stretches from the very bottom rung amateur bbers in the sport thru to ifbb pro's,some of the worlds strongest men and women,so yeah,its a pretty fkn big goldfish bowl pmsl
> 
> please dont feel inadequate when you see that my mrs is more muscular than you too dude


Bit defensive aint you fella. Like to get personal too by the sounds of things. Sorry If I touched a nerve. Well nice bit of info there mate but I couldnt care less. My goal aint to become a bodybuilder so that info is totally irrelivant to me. I wouldnt brag about your Mrs being more muscular than a man either mate. You really like Vernon quite a bit dont you  Was only simply giving my opinion on this.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Empire [URL=Boy:2682062]Boy:2682062[/URL] said:


> He'd be shaking like a leaf pulling 200kg up with that CORE those arms and legs, which is more believable, i.e 200kg. His CORE is a joke for somebody claiming 230kg.


I agree with you man I can't see him pullin it without detaching his shoulders from his body. He'd just about pull a door open in those pics, but as uriels says weeman ain't no mug his "fish bowl" is bigger than most but I ain't havin it


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

dont believe either saw him on that ****s show a wk or 2 back,who gives his guests a drink, and he was packing a waistline


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

No chance .lying fook.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> That's great. Then don't be calling people Jelly on here, like you did, and you won't get any gruff back, got it?


 :smartass:

so how much can you deadlift? (genuine question... no gruff here)


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I think i'd like this thread more If the words "lifts 230kg" hadn't been added at the end


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Also how come no one has called weeman out on the real issue here.............

If ur digging the old vids out fcuk them having anything to do with training !!!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

The only reason all you lot are still ALIVE is because VERNON allows it................

or am I getting my Chuck quotes mixed up again >?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> But in this game, you can, to an extent, judge a book by its cover, as Uriel points out...its physics...I'm 37 and have been in locker rooms and gyms since I was 14...I've seen ALOT of REALLY strong guys with average builds...But I have NEVER seen a tall, skinny person like Kay pull 230kg...the guys that have who are tall and skinny, are MUCH more muscular in definition and have MUCH bigger backs...sorry, its just reality...and unless he has some of the most amazing type II muscle fibers in the world, its just not true...*and if he does have such amazing genetics for strength, why the fook is he a television announcer and not a professional athlete*?


for one because i bet he earns way more than the best powerlifter in the sport does for a start lolol



Uriel said:


> i am shocked you think he can pull it mate with your experience. but your opinion is very qualified (still sh1t imo though lol)
> 
> TBF ser is not entirely natty??? strong looking lady though lol.
> 
> Nice to see you around here - i'd like to say pass my regards on to all the pr1cks on TM but err - i wont lol


pmsl hey mate 

just basing it on things i have seen J,the boy in my gym being prime example,if you stood he and i side by side and had to guess who could pull a 200k dead you aint gnr bet him,but i couldnt pull 200k to save myself,he could p1ss all over it,even mark (Rabs training partner) who pulled the 255kg and onto 300kg,not a chance on this planet would you guess he could do it,he has 15'' arms and you would prob guess him as a reccy trainer at best,yet he tears that sh1t up.

Yeah ser does take gear on and off but that was mainly in her goal not to have periods anymore lol (cue the shock horror posts from others lol) but when she actually started training last year she was natty,about 4 weeks in she started using again as she wanted to get a good footing firt before delving in properly 

and hey,to throw cat amongst the pigeons,how does anyone know vernon is natty lol



mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Bit defensive aint you fella. Like to get personal too by the sounds of things. Sorry If I touched a nerve. Well nice bit of info there mate but I couldnt care less. My goal aint to become a bodybuilder so that info is totally irrelivant to me. I wouldnt brag about your Mrs being more muscular than a man either mate. You really like Vernon quite a bit dont you  Was only simply giving my opinion on this.


no mate just able to put money where mouth is 90% of the time when called on anything to do with this sport.

wasnt being personal dude,was having banter,hence the wink smiley at the end of the line,you know that thing,some have it,its called a sense of humour  (note use of smiley again till you develop one)

If you dont care what you look like why the avy flexing an arm?just out of interest.....

And why not brag about my mrs being more muscular than you?my 3 year old son looks to be more muscular also but i thought you would have took more offence at that  (note use of smiley again)

incidentally by being male does not automatically mean you are a heavily muscled individual,referancing the 'being more muscular than a man' statement,therefor being more muscular than a man is not always a hard thing for a woman to achieve,had i been comparing her to a 230lb ripped beast of a man then i may see where you are coming from.

As for liking Vernon,never met him in real life but from what i see on telly he is funny and seems a likable guy,is this a crime?

I know you were expressing your own opinion,i was just stating that its an opinion based on very limited experience and that there is a whole world out there you should consider before making assumptions,in about 4 and a half minutes you'll see a vid of a 52kg girl deadlift 100kg,which based on your opinion shouldnt be possible due to your opinion based on your little brother 

(note use of smiley)


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> 230kg.


And now ur just jumping on vernons band wagon


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i think these celebs go to the gym or take up jogging or whatever and BEING celebs they love to talk about their favourite thing (themselves)......and they kind of chat sh1te about it like they do about every other aspect of themselves.

99% or the general couch potato UK public probly think vernin and moyls etc are fuking olympic athletes because they were in the Sunday Sport with shorts on lol...

BUT to people who actually KNOW what is what.....the complete bullsh1t is plainly evident.

There is a natural guy in one of my gyms pulls 7 plates a side and that is a fuking good dead in anyones book and though he aint big - he aint a flabby ponce like VK....I cant recall seeing many people pulling 14 plates on an olly bar in 20 odd years in gyms everywhere.

behave


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sure if he see's this. His pb will be up to 390kg on his show on sat morn. Gunna put us all to shame.

Correct me if I'm wrong but did someone say they were with him lmfao

But surely he hangs with the likes of. Crouchy, strech amstrong, peter jones (dragons den). And maybe just for a laugh marge simson


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

@ weeman, I didnt say anything about me worrying how I look I just simply stated I'm not a bodybuilder in the sense I dedicate most of my time to it and perform on stage. I actually keep in shape for boxing and football purposes. I doubt your Mrs is more muscular then me to be fair  besides most people have to take steroids to get to that stage which I once again assume that you do. This forum is dedicated to all walks of life from bb to Boxing, MMA etc. Just seems a normal thing to flexx and take a pic of yourself being a male right? 

No hard feelings mate cant wait to see the video.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I think someone should sent him a link to the no:carbs thread

Stop all this dead in it's tracks


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> @ weeman, I didnt say anything about me worrying how I look I just simply stated I'm not a bodybuilder in the sense I dedicate most of my time to it and perform on stage. I actually keep in shape for boxing and football purposes. I doubt your Mrs is more muscular then me to be fair  besides most people have to take steroids to get to that stage which I once again assume that you do. This forum is dedicated to all walks of life from bb to Boxing, MMA etc. Just seems a normal thing to flexx and take a pic of yourself being a male right?
> 
> No hard feelings mate cant wait to see the video.


Tbh mate ser is in immence shape

Have a look on here she has her pics about


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> and hey,to throw cat amongst the pigeons,how does anyone know vernon is natty lol


oh FFS :lol: behave lol

Is he using the same gear as Sly??

He must have the worst source on the fuking planet - he looks like a fukingpiece of dental floss's cock


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> @ weeman, I didnt say anything about me worrying how I look I just simply stated I'm not a bodybuilder in the sense I dedicate most of my time to it and perform on stage. I actually keep in shape for boxing and football purposes. I doubt your Mrs is more muscular then me to be fair  besides most people have to take steroids to get to that stage which I once again assume that you do. This forum is dedicated to all walks of life from bb to Boxing, MMA etc. Just seems a normal thing to flexx and take a pic of yourself being a male right?
> 
> No hard feelings mate cant wait to see the video.


She seriously will be more muscular than you dude lol she more muscular than most guys in my gym lol this pics of her just under cpl months ago



and heres the vid of her second ever deadlifting session last year,form is ugly as fuk but job is jobbed


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

weeman said:


> She seriously will be more muscular than you dude lol she more muscular than most guys in my gym lol this pics of her just under cpl months ago
> 
> View attachment 69462
> View attachment 69463
> ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Weeman bro don't take this the wrong way but Mrs Weeman is bang on


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> Rab love is one of Britain's best power-lifters...so it sounds is the other lad...last I checked Vernon Kay wasn't. Just saying. I've been around a bit too wee-man, and you don't see skinny weak as a kitten looking week-end warriors types who fanny about on tele pulling 230kg clean. But hey, you never know. But we should leave Love's name out of this. To even compare Vernon Kay to such a talent as Rab Love is a crime upon humanity!


I think we gettin crossed wires on our Rabs mate lol Rab i am on about is a guy from my gym who competes in bbing,his mate (the mega deadlifter) is just a reccy gym goer who does roofs for a living lol



Uriel said:


> oh FFS :lol: behave lol
> 
> Is he using the same gear as Sly??
> 
> He must have the worst source on the fuking planet - he looks like a fukingpiece of dental floss's cock


lol mate i know guys round my way that use more gear than i do (yes it is possible pmsl) and are still ten stone soaking wet,makes me laugh lol



Breda said:


> Weeman bro don't take this the wrong way but Mrs Weeman is bang on


lol mate you dont realise just how 'not the wrong way i take things' pmsl you already speak to her mate,used to be known as mrs weeman but she posts on here as Ser,she just said to me that your supposed to be tied up under her xmas tree already?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

weeman said:


> She seriously will be more muscular than you dude lol she more muscular than most guys in my gym lol this pics of her just under cpl months ago
> 
> View attachment 69462
> View attachment 69463
> ...


That's an impressive physique mate, Bet your proud!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Elbabbo said:


> On my way to the gym on saturday morning I had the radio on and heard Vernon say he could deadlift 230 / 240kg. Pretty good going I thought as he's a streak of ****! Then I remembered hearing him saying last year he ran up Snowdon with some marines, the guy must take his training pretty seriously.


I can't stand him, I've only got to hear his voice and my p!ss starts to boil.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Nidge said:


> I can't stand him, I've only got to hear his voice and my p!ss starts to boil.


sounds like you got a serious urine infection there nige!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

weeman:2682214 said:


> lol mate you dont realise just how 'not the wrong way i take things' pmsl you already speak to her mate,used to be known as mrs weeman but she posts on here as Ser,she just said to me that your supposed to be tied up under her xmas tree already?


Fcuk off is the booty avi your Mrs lol she's cool mate.... Under the Christmas tree?? I don't know what she's talkin about man :whistling: She had me competing against your little girl in a steak pie making comp and if you could kindly tell her I don't see a 6yr olds stake pie anywhere so I win by default


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Breda said:


> Fcuk off is the booty avi your Mrs lol she's cool mate.... Under the Christmas tree?? I don't know what she's talkin about man :whistling: She had me competing against your little girl in a steak pie making comp and if you could kindly tell her I don't see a 6yr olds stake pie anywhere so I win by default


lol yeah thats the one lol

she said dont you worry she coming back here,and that she ate Laurens steak pie lol

she does like her meat that girl


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Not saying he needed to be a pl'er...however, he would have gravitated to elite sports if he was so 'gifted' in strength and able to lift so heavy with such a poor build. I mean a POOR BUILD. Its fcking pathetic how bad his core is. I could forgive the skinny arms, the skinny legs. But to lift 230kg you have to have a strong core, and if you have a strong core, IT SHOWS. From what I can see he just does not have the physical capability to pull 230kg...what is he, fcking Dynamo the street magician, LOL...and he would make ALOT more money in many pro sports than he would have as a television announcer.


LOL!!!


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

he was joking when he said that haha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

weeman:2682261 said:


> lol yeah thats the one lol
> 
> she said dont you worry she coming back here,and that she ate Laurens steak pie lol
> 
> she does like her meat that girl


She's a sweet heart bro give her a kiss from me and I look forward to robbing more recipies off her

I can tell she likes her meat man probably ain't gettin enough from you ya short cnut lol you two must go thru a fair amount of meat in that house


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't believe this is still being debated!

And I also can't believe that horse faced cvnt Rab has been unknowingly embroiled into the argument either!


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

he plays American football as a line backer for so would be quite strong


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I just phoned Vernons wife and asked if she'd like to be fuked all night long by a sexy cnut with a real gym pedigree that is willing to lick every inch of her body (including poking my tongue right in her sh1tter) OR a skinny lying cnut from Bolton.........

I'll let you know how it pans lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2682319 said:


> I just phoned Vernons wife and asked if she'd like to be fuked all night long by a sexy cnut with a real gym pedigree that is willing to lick every inch of her body (including poking my tongue right in her sh1tter) OR a skinny lying cnut from Bolton.........
> 
> I'll let you know how it pans lol


You didn't have to do that for me mate. You couldn't handle all that anyway you'd get within 5 meters of her and spill your mayo but would you like me to bring you back a souviner


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> LOL!!!


Vernan Kay aint no Dynamo. That shiz is beyond physical strength


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> You didn't have to do that for me mate. You couldn't handle all that anyway you'd get within 5 meters of her and spill your mayo but would you like me to bring you back a souviner


pmsl.......you're probably able to sort a bird out mate - i'll grant you that but when they want fuked til their legs go bandy and their nipples catch fire - their is only one bro that the ladies know will deliver night after night....year after year................if you want your hips to actually shatter with pleasure - Uncle uriel IS that cnut commando


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Breda said:


> She's a sweet heart bro give her a kiss from me and I look forward to robbing more recipies off her
> 
> I can tell she likes her meat man probably ain't gettin enough from you ya short cnut lol you two must go thru a fair amount of meat in that house


man,so many double entendre there i am finding it hard to give a clean answer,so i will implode instead pmsl



Smitch said:


> I can't believe this is still being debated!
> 
> And I also can't believe that horse faced cvnt Rab has been unknowingly embroiled into the argument either!


i fkn know,the cvnt gets everywhere!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> pmsl.......you're probably able to sort a bird out mate - i'll grant you that but when they want fuked til their legs go bandy and their nipples catch fire - their is only one bro that the ladies know will deliver night after night....year after year................if you want your hips to actually shatter with pleasure - Uncle uriel IS that cnut commando


Uriel you remind me of


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

alright weeman, good to see you back on here


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hey matey  yeah its been a while!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

id ask how the training is going but from the avi I'd say not too bad hahaha!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Takes a Vernon Kay thread to get him back in action


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> id ask how the training is going but from the avi I'd say not too bad hahaha!


lol its a year old pic bud,just getting my finger back out these days and seeing where the new year takes me,will step up next year at some point,hopefully put avy to shame


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Takes a Vernon Kay thread to get him back in action


and admits Vernon can out dead him............thats what a year on TM does to a bro pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> and admits Vernon can out dead him............thats what a year on TM does to a bro pmsl


lol i always been a p1ss weak deader,hence why i stick to partials,sounds much hencherer as long as i dont say i dont pull from the floor :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2682363 said:


> pmsl.......you're probably able to sort a bird out mate - i'll grant you that but when they want fuked til their legs go bandy and their nipples catch fire - their is only one bro that the ladies know will deliver night after night....year after year................if you want your hips to actually shatter with pleasure - Uncle uriel IS that cnut commando


Pmsl you fcukin cnut commado. I bet you shattered a few pelvises in your time... O.a.p's don't have the same resilience to a pounding as their younger counterparts bro



weeman:2682370 said:


> man,so many double entendre there i am finding it hard to give a clean answer,so i will implode instead pmsl


There was a few.... All completely intentional


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm as natural as bleach.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pfaf,cruising dose lol


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> View attachment 69455
> 
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


for some reason "walking on toothpicks" comes to mind?

My hes got massive hams from the back and we cant see..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Isn't everyone here natural ?


I am TOTALLY natty......I gave up te gear late yesterday morning and I dont plan a single jab til tomorrow.....easy as pie this natty sh1t


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I must be the only gear user on the board I run 15 ml but I'm still skinny


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> I bet you shattered a few pelvises in your time... O.a.p's don't have the same resilience to a pounding as their younger counterparts bro


those old pussies are tough bro.

hitler couldnt stop those old fannies getting wet in the air raid shelters during the Blitz for a bit of danger fuking and those old girls have NEVER forgotten what it really means to fuk like its your last night on earth......

You haven't had sex til you've slid a pair of 85 denyer tights down and knocked the pish crystals off a gray haired fanny that smells like Rick Steins Apron and had some WW2 ol school nookie


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> I must be the only gear user on the board I run 15 ml but I'm still skinny


Quoted from vernon gay's book


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MacUK said:


> How does it feel to be smaller then Dutch ?....... I know you guys love each other,lol is it true what tm say about him not qualifying?


 :lol:

i actually do like dutch,we agree on some sh1t,disagree on others,cant deny the fker carries a whack of muscle and has the gift of the gab,good business man.

however lb for lb we are prob both similar size,am 5'9,he 6'2,contest shape he got over 21 guns,i got over 19 guns,offseason he is over 22 and i am just over 20,he hit the stage at 17st (i think) i hit the stage just under 15st,so pretty much an even par stats wise.

I have the better physique tho 

and yeah,unfortunately for him he didnt qualify,if he steps up again i think it will be a different kettle of fish tho,he's not a guy that likes failure or achieving a set goal,i think it will be different gravy next time he steps up to the bright lights


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> :lol:
> 
> i actually do like dutch,we agree on some sh1t,disagree on others,cant deny the fker carries a whack of muscle and has the gift of the gab,good business man.
> 
> ...


I heard a rediculous rumour that he was told his waiste was too small buy some idiot????


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I heard a rediculous rumour that he was told his waiste was too small buy some idiot????


pmsl what a lot of pish eh,yeah they gnr mark you down due to waist being to small lolol

Dutch problem was he didnt flow and his arms n delts were overpowering everything else on his body,his condition was great but he knows himself what he needs to do now,bring his legs,pecs n back up to match his delts,arms and ears.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> pmsl what a lot of pish eh,yeah they gnr mark you down due to waist being to small lolol
> 
> Dutch problem was he didnt flow and his arms n delts were overpowering everything else on his body,his condition was great but he knows himself what he needs to do now,bring his legs,pecs n back up to match his delts,arms and ears.


he staying in UKBFF or going over to NAABA?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

off to my [email protected] chariott....say howdy to DS anyway - he's a guy i do have time for. mange tout mange tout rodders lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

not sure mate,think he embroiled in new business ventures at the mo,imagine he prob stay with ukbff tho.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

MacUK said:


> Yeah Dutch knows his stuff but his body is out of portion big muscles but lags a lot in different areas and is one cocky son of a, he has great back muscles though but he was no match for the ginger Scottish warrior !


Clearly you don't know Scott very well based on the statements you've made


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was with Scott all day at the Leeds show and know him well, the ego is for pure business purpose and it does it's job very well. Weeman got Scott's pysique down to a T and Scott even agreed with weeman after the show about his area he needs to improve. His conditioning was bang on, but he will be the first to say his arms, delts and lower back were over powering.

He was goin to compete again next year but at the minute is branching out with his Business so show plans are on hold


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, the [email protected] conditioning year round makes me sick, the cvnt!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's ok for you, I'm team alpha's token fat kid haha


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

RACK said:


> It's ok for you, I'm team alpha's token fat kid haha


*Rack, earlier...*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> pmsl what a lot of pish eh,yeah they gnr mark you down due to waist being to small lolol
> 
> Dutch problem was he didnt flow and his arms n delts were overpowering everything else on his body,his condition was great but he knows himself what he needs to do now,bring his legs,pecs n back up to match his delts,arms *and ears*.


 :lol: i fear 35 grams of gear EOD may adversely effect his blood panel pmsl


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

If he did do it. I bet he ripped his ****hole inside out


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Well he is 6ft 4 so he is suited for that move with his long arms and legs so maybe he can for one rep. Wtf are there so many pages on Vernan Kays deadlift pb anyway ? Who gives a sh- - it !  lOl


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

BEST thread since No-audi.

I used to like Vernon, but now I am angry as he is clearly a liar. You shouldn't go round claiming feats of enormous strength without providing evidence to back it up.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

He dont look like hes able to pull his own trousers up !!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Joe Shmoe said:


> BEST thread since No-audi.
> 
> I used to like Vernon, but now I am angry as he is clearly a liar.* You shouldn't go round claiming feats of enormous strength without providing evidence to back it up.*
> 
> View attachment 69490


why not?this forum is full of them,no different pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

weeman said:


> why not?this forum is full of them,no different pmsl


It fcukin aint i can dl 500kg (nocarbs)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> Rowan Atkinson can squat 500kg.....beast.


Incorrect. He can only lift that when hes 'Mr Bean'


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> why not?this forum is full of them,no different pmsl


fuk off back to TM then bo lol:laugh: proper lifters on there

and thats just shirts


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> If he did do it. I bet he ripped his ****hole inside ou


]

Have you put synthol in your traps!?


----------

